
Facebook tries to put out dumpster fire over Zuckerberg’s emails - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90277057/facebook-tries-to-put-out-its-latest-dumpster-fire-this-time-over-mark-zuckerbergs-emails
======
ianamartin
I assume it was George Soros who was writing those emails from Zuckerberg's
work account. And that Cheryl Sandberg has no earthly idea why I would assume
that.

